# Gauging interest: Sevenstring.org Get In Better Shape contest



## Chris (Jun 13, 2008)

Two sites that I check out often had a 6 month "biggest loser" contest, to see which members could drop the most weight/get in better shape over a 6 month period.

You'd have to be comfortable with posting up pics of yourself at the start/finish, and ideally each month hopefully to inspire you/keep you motivated. I put on about 20lbs this winter from sitting at a desk, drinking dark beer and not getting out enough and summertime is a perfect time to get back into shape.

The basic rules would be something along the lines of $5 per person (paypaled to me) to enter, and I'd hold the funds as a kitty. At the end of it, the members can vote on who the biggest loser is and that person gets the cash.  It wouldn't be really a "Get ripped" contest, more of a just get healthy deal. Dudes who are big overweight can lose pounds, average people can cut up, etc, etc. 

That said - who'd be in? I know Bobby will be because he loves taking pics of himself without a shirt on.  Also, any flaming by anyone in ANY threads, or using any of the pics for OT bullshit will be immediatley banned, so keep that in mind. 

Nutshell: It's a "most improved" type of thing. Lose some pounds, put on some muscle, tone up, whatever.


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's the winner thread over on Club3G:

***Club3G Biggest Loser Winner(s)*** - Club3G Forums

And the most inspirational one, if you ask me. Check out Post #11 (Wally).

BIGGEST LOSER 2 WINNER ANNOUNCEMENT THREAD - Club3G Forums



> START: January 18, 2008
> 
> Height: 5' 10"
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael (Jun 14, 2008)

I personally wouldn't take part in it. I find the whole "biggest loser" very degrading and humiliating to the person. It might be very different on here though, who knows?

Anyways, just my opinion.


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2008)

Biggest loser = loses the most weight bro.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 14, 2008)

I think this is a really cool idea. While I personally am too shy to participate publicly, any inspiration is good.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd chip in too, but I'm 5'11"/6'0", 145 lbs, ribs showing and all . I don't think I can survive to lose anymore.

I've been looking to have a body that looks healthy, so could I do it to see how much muscle mass I could put on? Or am I totally out?

Front: http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/2408/dsc03340ah7.jpg
Side: http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/5453/dsc03345tq4.jpg
Side 2: http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/730/dsc03344cp5.jpg

ehhh...


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 14, 2008)

Count me in-terested 

At the moment I'm about 14lbs heavier than I usually am with 1x extra chins.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 14, 2008)

I've just lost 10 kg and have almost reached my goal body fat percentage so it's a little late for me but it would be cool to see other peoples progress.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 15, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I'd chip in too, but I'm 5'11"/6'0", 145 lbs, ribs showing and all . I don't think I can survive to lose anymore.
> 
> I've been looking to have a body that looks healthy, so could I do it to see how much muscle mass I could put on? Or am I totally out?
> 
> ...



I'm in that boat too.. 5'10 and 140lbs.


The thing that always bugged me about The Biggest Loser on TV is that most of the people that participated lost a bunch of weight. That's the easy part. Maintaining that afterwards is the difficult part.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't know if I'm going to do this, but I checked yes because I'm kinda interested. I've been meaning to lose some weight, hit the gym, and tone up some. I'm 6', 180ish.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 15, 2008)

telecaster90 said:


> I don't know if I'm going to do this, but I checked yes because I'm kinda interested. I've been meaning to lose some weight, hit the gym, and tone up some. I'm 6', 180ish.



Same here, sounds like I'd be more motivated to get back into last summers routine and shit if some other people were doing it as well so I had people to talk to about it 

The motivation is the hardest thing for me


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 15, 2008)

Buzz762 said:


> I'm in that boat too.. 5'10 and 140lbs.
> 
> 
> The thing that always bugged me about The Biggest Loser on TV is that most of the people that participated lost a bunch of weight. That's the easy part. Maintaining that afterwards is the difficult part.



Me too... 6'/6'1 and 125lb or so.

The Biggest Gainer would be interesting.


----------



## budda (Jun 15, 2008)

I dunno.

I mean i'd like to lose a bit more weight, but my weight doesnt bother me - my appearance does.

i weighed 225lbs (im around 5'11? a little shorter) when i left for school, put on 20 pounds at school. last 3 weeks of being away i ate 1-2 meals a day, and went to the gym 3x a week for 2 hours at a time - i couldnt jog before then, and i was on the mill for a half at the start of each session.

my day job is 40 hours a week of walking around pushing a lawnmower. between water weight and the weekends lol i stay around 214lbs-216lbs.

but i still have a lot of fat on my gut, which i want gone.

so i dunno. i know i DO need to start jogging again, but gym passes are damn expensive  (and im not much for running in public in a town where everyone knows me)


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 15, 2008)

budda said:


> I dunno.
> 
> I mean i'd like to lose a bit more weight, but my weight doesnt bother me - my appearance does.
> 
> ...



Your job sounds a bit like mine, 40 hours or so a week of constant movement...where you push a lawn mower, I'm pushing hospital patients...some of which could stand to get involved in this contest themselves if you know what I'm saying.

Thats another reason why I like my job, its quite active and its not uncommon for me to walk 8-18 miles in a day (depending on how busy we are).


----------



## Trespass (Jun 15, 2008)

It seems we have 9 people interested


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 15, 2008)

I might go for this. I've been slacking on my exercising because I've been so busy, but this might help motivate me a bit. I don't have PayPal, though. :|


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2008)

I should rename it or something to "most improved".


----------



## god9 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah Chris, I'm definitely down for this. Over the winter, I've added somewhere around 15 lbs plus started smoking again...I think I'm at 195 again...so my goal for this is 175 or less + muscle

I'm ashamed but hopefully I'll do it for real this time...

PLUS I'm saving up to get a kayak, its an awesome upper body workout, and I've got a gym pass until next January, I've got all these options in front of me, its just a question of whether I can stay off of the shitty food and keep motivated.


----------



## Jason (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll do it. I'm currently 200-205ish at 5'10 and 18ish% bodyfat.  Just need to lose a few in the mid section.


----------



## thedownside (Jun 16, 2008)

i'd be in, i've gain allot of weight (well shifted it around) after getting hurtkickboxing and stopping all fitness activities, lol. but i'm not comfortable for the pics part. but i'll definately be watching this and using it for motivation. i think i'm gonna go get back into some mma action, so maybesomeday i can be a big loser 

[derail... hey you did it to mine, heh] club 3g eh used to run 2 dsm sites a few years back, 1g and 2 g only though, hehe[/derail]


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> That said - who'd be in? I know Bobby will be because he loves taking pics of himself without a shirt on.





I'm in. When do we start?


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd be interested, after this weekend of course as its festival time and that just involves me drinking for four days straight, I'll have to see where things stand with this when I get back


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 16, 2008)

Might be interested in this although if I could actually convince myself to get off my ass and work out I'd probably win.... currently 5'10" @ 235lbs and normal body weight should be like 150-160lbs and that's what I used to weigh!  Hmmm....


----------



## Drew (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not sure how I feel about posting topless pics of myself on the internet, lol, but I need a bit more incentive to get myself into shape. I'm currently a hair over 190, about 10 pounds heavier than I should be right now, and 15-20 pounds over my average weight in college. I'd love to drop some of that back off.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 16, 2008)

Goddamnit!

About 6 months ago I was at 190, I'm now at 150. I plan on maintaining this weight while weight training.


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about posting topless pics of myself on the internet, lol, but I need a bit more incentive to get myself into shape. I'm currently a hair over 190, about 10 pounds heavier than I should be right now, and 15-20 pounds over my average weight in college. I'd love to drop some of that back off.



We don't need to take it that far really. Just a plain old pic in short/t-shirt with your weight/stats would (imo) be fine and less intrusive for most people.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 16, 2008)

Stop it, Chris! This is our chance to get shirtless pictures of Drew! Don't ruin it!


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2008)

Dude you can paypal me $5 for all the shirtless pics of Drew you want.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Jun 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> Dude you can paypal me $5 for all the shirtless pics of Drew you want.



 How much for bottomless ones of


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 16, 2008)

My pics are free........


----------



## Sentient (Jun 17, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm currently a hair over 190, about 10 pounds heavier than I should be right now, and 15-20 pounds over my average weight in college. I'd love to drop some of that back off.



Dude, if you had bought a road bike back when you said you were going to, chances are great that you'd already be there by now.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 17, 2008)

Jason said:


> How much for bottomless ones of



 Sordid.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 18, 2008)

Seeing as there are 18 people that are willing to participate (or interested in general), I think this should definitely go ahead. I'm actually looking forward to it quite a bit 

Even if there was no moneys involved it would still be great because of the health benefits (that and we'd all end up looking like John "Man-Bear" Petrucci).

However, money is also a good incentive 

When do we start?


----------



## Drew (Jun 19, 2008)

Fuck it, it's not like I've never paraded around without a shirt on. I'm in. I'll just learn to live with the vague fear Jeffycakes is jacking off to my pictures.  

When's the start date? 

Sentient -


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm currently a hair over 190, about 10 pounds heavier than I should be right now, and 15-20 pounds over my average weight in college. I'd love to drop some of that back off.



That's exactly where I am right now and I'm noticing it's getting much harder to keep the weight down as I age, which just happens to be another year today. 
I was down to 176 in 2003 which really felt good although I think this weight loss was due to a lot of stress but I know I looked better. I would be very happy at 180 and being 6'-2" I think that would be just about right. 

I would be interested in this.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Drew (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, happy B-day, dude.


----------



## Groff (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm totally down for this! I could use all the motivation I can get!

Lemm know when it starts *subscribes to thread*


----------



## Makelele (Jun 19, 2008)

This is a great idea. It's probably going to be really motivating for everyone who wants to get into better shape. Some healthy competition can do wonders.

Edit: I don't know if I'll participate because of the insane tan lines I've got from wearing a t-shirt too often.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

Drew said:


> Yeah, happy B-day, dude.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 19, 2008)

Makelele said:


> T
> Edit: I don't know if I'll participate because of the insane tan lines I've got from wearing a t-shirt too often.



pffffft t-shirt lines are legit

you should see my wetsuit tan 

it's not too prominent right now, but a month-ish into summer... oh man


----------



## Makelele (Jun 19, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> pffffft t-shirt lines are legit



Not if everyone is blinded by the paleness of my skin. 

Everyone better wear welding goggles if I decide to post a picture.

[action=Makelele]really isn't THAT pale, but still, one can't be too careful.[/action]


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 20, 2008)

What's the deal with this? We doing it?

I need some motivation and I'm hoping this will do the trick.

I want to be a loser!


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 20, 2008)

I lost all my muscle mass and tacked on another 15 pounds after my 5 month happiness with nerve damage. I'm in!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 20, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I lost all my muscle mass and tacked on another 15 pounds after my 5 month happiness with nerve damage. I'm in!



I here ya dude. I worked out to get to 185-190lbs and lost all my muscle now but remain at 190-195. Yeah you do the math....not good at all Lets do this shit!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 21, 2008)

I think i might just have to take a pic of my little bro and then post a pic of me


----------



## daybean (Jun 21, 2008)

i will give it a try. after h.s. i was 240, then in college dropped to 180. ''the best fit i was for 4 years", im only 5'9'' but work at a ranch. so i have a body like a fullback, plus a belly now. my weight now is 300. alot of the weight gain was from beer and work. believe me ranch work will build upper muscle and my arms and neck are huge. i want to even it out and get back to 180. around this texas sun i can drop 10 pounds of water in 2 hours of work, then get back to boxing (the boxing gym is now 40 miles away from where i live now) i need this so bad, i want to kick some ass, be fast and loose most of the fat i have. IM GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drew (Jun 24, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> What's the deal with this? We doing it?
> 
> I need some motivation and I'm hoping this will do the trick.
> 
> I want to be a loser!



 

Are we still on? We could assume we started on the first day or summer, over the weekend, and just go now, or we could wait for July 1st... I'd rather just get going though.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 24, 2008)

Drew said:


> Are we still on? We could assume we started on the first day or summer, over the weekend, and just go now, or we could wait for July 1st... I'd rather just get going though.



What about tomorrow, seeing as its the 25th (I know it might not seem like an immediately relevant number) but it makes a shit load more sense than the 24th 

[action=DelfinoPie]'s OCD is showing [/action]


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 25, 2008)

Right so I hit 12stone today (168lbs) so I'm just going to start with this because this is the fattest I've been in a year.

I am starting *25th of June 2008* and will be finishing on lol *25th of December 2008*

(If I'm correct thats 6 months so I end on Christmas Day )


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jun 25, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Me too... 6'/6'1 and 125lb or so.
> 
> The Biggest Gainer would be interesting.



oh my god every one here is emaciated, EAT DAMNIT!!! i am 5'10 155 lbs but i am 8 to 9 percent body fat so i am ripped from swimming 10,000+yds a day. i eat 4,000 calories every day and i am LOSING weight which i should not lose
i would gladly fluant my ab's for every one but me being 16 it might make a few of yall fell jeleolus


----------



## Drew (Jun 25, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Right so I hit 12stone today (168lbs) so I'm just going to start with this because this is the fattest I've been in a year.
> 
> I am starting *25th of June 2008* and will be finishing on lol *25th of December 2008*
> 
> (If I'm correct thats 6 months so I end on Christmas Day )



No picture?  

I'll weigh myself after work tonight too, I think I'm up around 195 now, which is just not good. 

I'd rather end on Sept 25th - three months is enough to do a lot of good, and the holiday season is hell for putting weight on so I guarantee I'll peak by November.


----------



## Makelele (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm at 180 lbs right now - aiming for about 190. Then I'm big enough.


----------



## Drew (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll go start a new thread for a "live" version.


----------



## kmanick (Jun 27, 2008)

hmmmm?
I've just started training for a mini tri-athalon that's at the end of august
at the beginning of the month.
I'm 6 foot 215lbs. 
I need to be down under 200 or I'll never make it thru all 3 events.
I'm in (no pics, yet but count me in), I've only got 2 months to do it in not 6 so I'm under the gun here.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jul 8, 2008)

I really disagree that a scale should mark someone's progress in the 'getting fit' department... imo largest gains of lean muscle mass would be best


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Jul 8, 2008)

Heh count me in, 5'8" 160lbs. I was a little over 220lbs a coupe of years ago but I've slowly been taking it off. I've gained a good amount of muscle mass since then as well.
Pics up tomorrow.


----------

